# Comparatif : Quel Touch Choisir ?



## DarkkPhenixx (25 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me permets de solliciter votre aide car j'ai besoin d'un grand conseil.
En effet, je souhaiterais faire l'acquisition d'un iPod Touch. Mon problème est que je ne sais choisir quel modèle prendre. 1G, 2G, 3G ou 4G ?

Je vais donc fonctionner par élimination :

iPod Touch 1G = négatif car pas de haut-parleurs

iPod Touch 2G = possible (voir poids et firmware)

iPod Touch 3G = possible (voir poids et firmware)

iPod Touch 4G = peu probable (inutilité de la caméra et de facetime)

En résumé, je recherche un compromis entre les différentes versions d'iPod Touch. L'élément le plus important pour moi est le poids et la dimension liPod car je suis atteint d'une myopathie et j'ai donc besoin de la version la plus légère des 4. Pourriez-vous d'ailleurs me communiquer un comparatif répondant à ma demande SVP ?

Ensuite, je privilégierai un iPod disposant d'un haut-parleur. Enfin la présence d'une caméra et facetime ne mest pas fondamentalement nécessaire. 

Enfin, qu'en est-il du firmware avec les versions précédentes ? Peut-on facilement mettre à jour n'importe quelle version de l'iPod avec le dernier firmware ? Combien cela coûte-t-il ? Cela est-il nécessaire pour pouvoir utiliser confortablement les applications de lAppStore ?

Voilà, si vous pouviez répondre à mes questions et maider à faire mon choix selon mes critères, je vous en serais très reconnaissant.

D'avance merci.


----------



## DarkMoineau (25 Octobre 2010)

Comparaison du poids des iPod Touch, et des firmware entre parenthèses:

1G: 120g (iPhone OS X a iPhone OS 3)

2G/3G: 115g (iPhone OS2/3 a iOS 4 (le 3G sera probablement compatible iOS 5)-.

4G: 101g (iOS 4, si Apple continue au rythme actuel des mises a jours, il sera compatible avec iOS 5 et iOS 6.)

Donc a ta place je prendrais l'iPod Touch 4G, plus performant et plus pérenne dans le temps.


----------



## DarkkPhenixx (25 Octobre 2010)

merci DarkMoineau, d'autres avis ?


----------



## Sly54 (25 Octobre 2010)

J'exclurais totalement les 1G et 2G.

Le 3G est très bien (j'en ai un :love et très réactif.
Après à toi de voir : si tu veux filmer, Facetime, si tu as besoin  de l'écran retina -> fonce sur le 4G.

Autrement le 3G m'apparait un très bon compromis; ca dépend un peu du prix, bien sûr, mais surtout des fonctionnalités que tu souhaites "impérativement".


----------



## DarkkPhenixx (25 Octobre 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse Sly,

en fait facetime et la caméra ne me sont pas utiles.
Les dimensions des 2G, 3G et 4G sont elles différentes svp ?
Concernant les maj, sont elles fortement conseillées et dans quelle mesure ?


----------



## Sly54 (25 Octobre 2010)

Pour les dimensions : elles sont différentes pour les 2G / 3G / 4G; si tu as un étui hyper ajusté (au hasard, de chez Vaja ) alors il est spécifique d'un modèle précis.

J'ai fait la màj en version 4 de mon iPod 3G pour avoir la possibilité de ranger mes applications dans des dossiers.

Donc à toi de voir, si cette option ne t'apporte rien laisse l'iPod en version 3.


----------



## twinworld (25 Octobre 2010)

DarkkPhenixx a dit:


> Les dimensions des 2G, 3G et 4G sont elles différentes svp ?


en passant par Google et saisissant la requête taille ipod touch v2 v3, je suis tombé sur cette page. Pour la V4, vous trouvez les renseignements sur le site d'Apple, je vous laisse aller y jeter un oeil tout seul. 
http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-14632465-taille-ipod-touch-v2-et-v3



DarkkPhenixx a dit:


> Concernant les maj, sont elles fortement conseillées et dans quelle mesure ?


les mises à jours des OS ne sont pas impératives. Le passage de l'iOS 3 à l'iOS 4 a apporté quelques fonctionnalités supplémentaires, mais on peut s'en passer. Les mises à jours intermédiaires ont corrigés des bugs.


----------



## DarkkPhenixx (25 Octobre 2010)

merci pour vos réponses, 

sinon vous savez s'il existe une version 16GO du 3G ou 4G ?+
Et pensez vous que les différences de 3mm de largeur et les 15 grammes entre les touch 3G et 4G se ressentent dans la prise en main car j'ai très peu de force physique.

Merci


----------



## DarkMoineau (25 Octobre 2010)

La 16Go a disparu, le 32Go est au prix du 16 sur le 3G. 

Mais ne serait-ce que pour la puissance et les futures évolutions d'iOS, je prendrais le 4G.


----------

